# pagársele



## Bookworm123

Hi. I need help analyzing the grammatical structure of the following sentence:

*Me gusta enseñar pero me molesta que aquí no se les pague bien a los maestros.*

Why is it _se les pague_ bien a los maestros? Why isn't it _paguen_? Isn't maestros plural? I think the "se les" is confusing me; I believe the "se" makes it passive and the "les" is the direct object. But I'm not sure.

Plus, are there other verbs like this? I know of ocurrírsele, but that changes with the noun; in other words, if the noun is plural, so is ocurrir when it's conjugated:  Se me ocurrieron dos ideas, por ejemplo.

Are there any weird words like pagársele, in this context? Thanks in advance!


----------



## St. Nick

Hi. This is the "special" use of the passive _'se'_ that is reserved for people. The verb will nearly always be singular in number, depending on how faceless and unspecific the group is:

"No se paga a los maestros bien."

In the passive voice, it’s not uncommon to find that _'les'_ replaces the expected direct object pronoun—lo, la, los and las—although either is acceptable.


----------



## Sköll

St. Nick said:


> Hi. This is the "special" use of the passive _'se'_ that is reserved for people. The verb will nearly always be singular in number, depending on how faceless and unspecific the group is:
> 
> "No se paga a los maestros bien."
> 
> In the passive voice, it’s not uncommon to find that _'les'_ replaces the expected direct object pronoun—lo, la, los and las—although either is acceptable.


    This is a very good explanation with one minor error. In Spanish grammar the sentence is not considered passive, but impersonal; and SE is a mark of impersonal construction. That is the reason why that LE is in fact a direct object as has been noted---i.e. the sentence is grammatically in active voice. This kind of leísmo in impersonal constructions is very common in both Spain and Latin America; particularly if the referent is a man. It should also be note that it is not normal to duplicate a direct object pronoun when the referent is mentioned explicitly after the verb.

---edit---
I was interpreting "los meastros" as the direct object of the verb pagar. But as Pinariun notes bellow, it is better to consider them as the indirect object and the sum of money (wich is implicit) as the direct object.


----------



## St. Nick

Sköll said:


> This is a very good explanation with one minor error. In Spanish grammar the sentence is not considered passive, but impersonal; and SE is a mark of impersonal construction. That is the reason why that LE is in fact a direct object as has been noted---i.e. the sentence is grammatically in active voice. This kind of leísmo in impersonal constructions is very common in both Spain and Latin America; particularly if the referent is a man. It should also be note that it is not normal to duplicate a direct object pronoun when the referent is mentioned explicitly after the verb.


Sorry, you're mistaken. Bookworm's sentence is an example of the special _'Se_ + transitive verb + personal _a'_ construction, which evolved to avoid reciprocal and reflexive misinterpretations of verbs in passive statements:

_"Se persiguió y encarceló a millares." 'Thousands were persecuted and jailed.'
"Se persiguieron y encarcelaron millares." 'Thousands persecuted and jailed one another.'

"Se les criticó duramente." 'The women were severly criticized.'
"Se criticó a las mujeres duramente." 'The women were severly criticized.'

_The object pronoun _"le"_ may refer equally to either gender when it replaces the noun in this construction and has absolutely nothing to do with leísmo.


----------



## Sköll

It is translated to a passive sentence in English. That does not mean it is passive in Spanish. You can read more here (the relevant section is quoted here.)


----------



## Bookworm123

So, the se les pague is "impersonal" as in one doesn't pay teachers well, not teachers aren't paid well. The latter would seem to make the verb plural. How would one correctly translate the sentence in the OP?


----------



## Pitt

Entiendo estas construcciones:

*No se paga bien a los maestros [c. directo] >*
*No se les [c. directo] paga bien.*

Quisierá saber si esta construcción es posible:
*No se les paga bien a los maestros. *

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Entiendo estas construcciones:
> 
> *No se paga bien a los maestros [c. indirecto] > *
> *No se les [c. indirecto] paga bien.*
> 
> Quisiera saber si esta construcción es posible:
> *No se les paga bien a los maestros. *
> 
> Saludos


 
*Pagar*, en el DPD:


> 1. Cuando significa ‘satisfacer [lo que se debe] o sufragar [un gasto]’, es transitivo: _«Paga tus impuestos y tus deudas de honor»_ (Quintero _Danza_ [Ven. 1991]); _«Para dejar mi equipaje pagué dos bolivianos»_ (_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 13.12.96). Además del complemento directo, puede llevar un complemento indirecto que expresa la persona que recibe el pago: _«Le pagaría a Cárceles los desperfectos»_ (PzReverte _Maestro _[Esp. 1988]); _«Por cada kilo de cereza les pagan treinta centavos»_ (MtnCampo _Carreteras _[Méx. 1976]).
> *Es frecuente omitir el complemento directo, por estar implícito o* *sobreentendido*: _«No le pagamos para que sea original, sino para que nos entretenga a la gente»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]).
> 
> En estos casos, es posible reinterpretar el complemento de persona como *directo* aunque se trata de una opción menos extendida en el uso y, por tanto, *menos recomendable*: _«El Safari es mío y al tractorista lo pago yo»_ (Ibargüengoitia _Crímenes_ [Méx. 1979]).
> (...)


 

*No se les paga bien a los maestros.* 
o
A los maestros no se les paga bien.  Ambas son válidas.
Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

St. Nick said:


> Sorry, you're mistaken. Bookworm's sentence is an example of the special _'Se_ + transitive verb + personal _a'_ construction, which evolved to avoid reciprocal and reflexive misinterpretations of verbs in passive statements:
> 
> _"Se persiguió y encarceló a millares." 'Thousands were persecuted and jailed.'
> "Se persiguieron y encarcelaron millares." 'Thousands persecuted and jailed one another.'
> 
> "Se les criticó duramente." _'The women  They _were severly criticized.'
> "Se criticó a las mujeres duramente." 'The women were severly criticized.'
> 
> _The object pronoun _"le"_ may refer equally to either gender when it replaces the noun in this construction and has absolutely nothing to do with leísmo.


St. Nick.. Sköll is correct -- at least from the perspective of the Spanish native speaker and grammarians. You've been reading that great grammar book by Drs Butt and Benjamin which is a 'must have' grammar book for any serious student of Spanish. This very difficult subject, interlingually, has been treated by Butt & Benjamin a little differently to help the non native speaker understand it better. So they made up the terminology you were alluding to of 'SE + transitive verb + personal a'. THey call it the mixed construction. And it does have all the history you mentioned. And it came into being to dispel potential ambiguities. But in Spanish there is only the 'Impersonal' and the Passive. 

The only difference between the SE Impersonal in Spanish is whether it's used with a direct personified object or not..

So in Spanish's mind you can say..

No se permite fumar.
No se permite a las mujeres a votar.

--you see how syntactically they're almost identical? One has a clear direct object (human, so marked with personal 'a') and one doesn't. Both are clearly impersonal sentence as the 'people' who aren't permitting are not mentioned nor necessary. 

Now -- their translation to English and other Germanic languages is the tricky part as often the ones without direct objects don't translate to passive in English where the ones with the directo object always do. In the case of the 2 above both of them would naturally come to English as passive. But in "Se vive bien en España" it's active voice in English. "People live well in Spain".

So you and 'Sköll' I think were both agreeing on 'what the syntax is' but not what 'it's' called in some grammar books.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Sköll

Bookworm123 said:


> So, the se les pague is "impersonal" as in one doesn't pay teachers well, not teachers aren't paid well. The latter would seem to make the verb plural. How would one correctly translate the sentence in the OP?


    (I had to modify my reply after reading Pinairun’s post)

  The translation as passive voice is the best way to do it. 

"No se les paga mucho dinero" is literally "one does pay them a lot of money" (les=them; indirect objet of pagar). 

But that is a purely grammatical translation. A natural translation is to associate les with the nominative pronoun 'they': They are not paid a lot of money.


----------



## NewdestinyX

We have to very careful though in this thread that a very important point isn't lost. 'Pagar' in Spanish takes an 'indirect object' as the person receiving payment. This is actually the case in English too -- but we think of the person receiving payment as the 'direct object' in Germanic languages like English. But in all languages you 'pay something to somebody'. The receiver of the money is the indirect object and what's being paid is the direct object. We just always know that 'money' is what you pay to someone. So the distinction gets blurred. So the verb 'pagar' isn't really a candidate for the 'Impersonal construction' with 'direct object'.

And it's for that reason that you can say either:
_
No se les (c.indirecto) paga bien a los profesores._ --and--
_A los profesores no se les (c.indirecto) paga bien._

Whenever you're dealing with indirect objects you can duplicate with the object pronoun. 

Now as someone already said -- with a verb that doesn't take an indirect object like 'seleccionar' -- then the duplication wouldn't be correct.

_Se les/las selecciona a muchas mujeres cada año._
_Se selecciona a muchas mujeres cada año_.

But:
_A muchas mujeres se *les* selecciona cada año._ (España y la mayoría de Latinoamerica)
_A muchas mujeres se *las* selecciona cada año._ (Argentina y el resto del Cono Sur)

As in that last example -- When a direct object in placed before the verb then it has to have a duplicated object pronoun before the verb.


----------



## Pinairun

NewdestinyX said:


> We have to very careful though in this thread that a very important point isn't lost. 'Pagar' in Spanish takes an 'indirect object' as the person receiving payment. This is actually the case in English too -- but we think of the person receiving payment as the 'direct object' in Germanic languages like English. But in all languages you 'pay something to somebody'. The receiver of the money is the indirect object and what's being paid is the direct object. We just always know that 'money' is what you pay to someone. So the distinction gets blurred. So the verb 'pagar' isn't really a candidate for the 'Impersonal construction' with 'direct object'.
> 
> And it's for that reason that you can say either:
> 
> _No se les (c.indirecto) paga bien a los profesores._ --and--
> _A los profesores no se les (c.indirecto) paga bien._
> 
> Whenever you're dealing with indirect objects you can duplicate with the object pronoun.
> 
> Now as someone already said -- with a verb that doesn't take an indirect object like 'seleccionar' -- then the duplication wouldn't be correct.
> 
> _Se les selecciona a muchas mujeres cada año._
> _Se selecciona a muchas mujeres cada año_.
> 
> But:
> _A muchas mujeres se *las* selecciona cada año._ (España y la mayoría de Latinoamerica)
> _A muchas mujeres se las selecciona cada año._ (Argentina y el resto del Cono Sur)
> 
> As in that last example -- When a direct object in placed before the verb then it has to have a duplicated object pronoun before the verb.


 
El leísmo no está permitido cuando se trata de objeto directo  femenino: debe usarse *"la/las".* 
Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> El leísmo no está permitido cuando se trata de objeto directo  femenino: debe usarse *"la/las".*
> Saludos


Siento discrepar.. Pero lee de nuevo lo que el DPD dice sobre el uso de 'le(s)' por 'la(s)' en los oraciones impersonales. No es extraño ni raro - salvo en el Cono Sur donde no sería aceptable. En el resto de mundo hispanohablante se emplea el «le(s)» por «la(s)».

Del DPD:


> _...sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía [Perú 1977]); *aunque no faltan ejemplos de *_*le(s): *_«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» (Vergés __Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]). _


Pero dime.. ¿Es que se tiene que tratar diferente las oraciones donde se menciona el complemento directo y antepone el verbo? Tal vez me esté equivocado en mi argumento porque mi ejemplo no cuadra con los ejemplos del DPD donde el complemento directo no lo mencionan.

Grant


----------



## Pinairun

NewdestinyX said:


> Siento discrepar.. Pero lee de nuevo lo que el DPD dice sobre el uso de 'le(s)' por 'la(s)' en los oraciones impersonales. No es extraño ni raro - salvo en el Cono Sur donde no sería aceptable. En el resto de mundo hispanohablante se emplea el «le(s)» por «la(s)».
> 
> Del DPD:
> Pero dime.. ¿Es que se tiene que tratar diferente las oraciones donde se menciona el complemento directo y antepone el verbo? Tal vez me esté equivocado en mi argumento porque mi ejemplo no cuadra con los ejemplos del DPD donde el complemento directo no lo mencionan.
> 
> Grant


 
Hola, Grant: 
Espero que nos podamos entender a pesar de expresarnos mejor cada uno de nosotros en nuestra propia lengua. Por mi parte no ha de faltar voluntad.

He vuelto a leer el apartado 4. f) del DPD, como me habías sugerido,  y creo que debemos interpretarlo en su conjunto, pero separando cada parte.



> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo_; _Se les vio_ _merodeando por la zona_.
> Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el *complemento directo es masculino*: (Ejemplos)


Hasta aquí está claro. Se usa “les” en la mayor parte del mundo hispanohablante. El leísmo de las oraciones impersonales con _se _está muy extendido. Pero en el caso de que el *complemento directo sea masculino.* 



> *Sin embargo*, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, *lo normal es* *usar la(s*): «Se la veía muy contenta» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); *aunque* no faltan ejemplos de le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» (Vergés Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]).


En este párrafo se cita expresamente lo que ocurre en el caso de objeto directo femenino: Lo *normal* *es usar “la/las”.* 
Pero reconoce que puede haber casos en que se use el dativo. Puedo estar equivocada, pero interpreto más bien que el ejemplo citado lo es casi como una excepción, aunque no lo diga.



> Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: «Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]); «¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» (Magnabosco Santito [Ur. 1990]); «Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir» (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]).


De la lectura de este apartado en su totalidad se desprende que, así como el leísmo en otros casos solamente se ve en algunas zonas de España (no en Canarias ni en América), cuando se trata de oraciones impersonales con _se _está extendido por casi todo el mundo hispanohablante, con excepción del Cono Sur. Pero siempre referido al objeto directo masculino.

También se deduce que se reconoce como normal el pronombre femenino la/las para los casos de objeto directo femenino. Que se vea algún ejemplo leísta no es motivo para decir que es lo mayoritariamente normal o habitual. 

Me encuentro en un lugar “del resto del mundo hispanohablante" (como tú dices) y puedo asegurar que aquí no es normal el leísmo en casos de objeto directo femenino en oraciones impersonales (ni en las demás tampoco). Verás, sin embargo, que sí somos leístas en algunos casos de objeto directo masculino, no siempre.

¿Has visto a mi hermana? No, no *se* *la* ve por aquí últimamente.
¿Has visto a mi hermano? No, no se _le_ ve por aquí últimamente.

No sé si la niña estará dormida, pero no *se* *la* oye.
No sé si el niño estará dormido, pero no se _le_ oye.

Se ha muerto una compañera del trabajo. *Se la *van a llevar a su pueblo, al panteón familiar. 
Se ha muerto un compañero de trabajo. Se lo van a llevar a su pueblo, al panteón familiar.

En la clase de 6º le han hecho una encerrona a la profe. No han participado todas las alumnas, pero *se las* castigará a todas.
En la clase de 6º le han hecho una encerrona al profe. No han participado todos los alumnos, pero se les castigará a todos.

Me gustaría que alguien que tenga el español como lengua materna nos hiciera su interpretación de este apartado del DPD, para contrastar opiniones.

Un saludo


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> Hasta aquí está claro. Se usa “les” en la mayor parte del mundo hispanohablante. El leísmo de las oraciones impersonales con _se _está muy extendido. Pero en el caso de que el *complemento directo sea masculino.*
> 
> En este párrafo se cita expresamente lo que ocurre en el caso de objeto directo femenino: Lo *normal* *es usar “la/las”.*
> Pero reconoce que puede haber casos en que se use el dativo. Puedo estar equivocada, pero interpreto más bien que el ejemplo citado lo es casi como una excepción, aunque no lo diga.


Primero que nada.. gracias por tal respuesta completa. 

Creo que es importante que no añadamos a las palabras de la RAE. Cuando todos vemos (escrito en libros de la gramática) cosas que parecería no estar de acuerdo con 'nuestra propia' experiencia en nuestro idioma materno, es normal 'interpretarlas' con un sentimiento que más alinea con nuestra experiencia. No digo que estés haciendo tal... pero la RAE de verdad dice que 'no faltan ejemplos de 'le(s)' y luego escriben ejemplos de escritos prestigiosos. Así que no estoy dispuesto a aceptar que el uso es algo extraño o desaconsejable.

Otra razón es que lo oigo mucho en el centro y norte de España donde trabajo. (Salvo en País Vasco el cual, creo, es tu país.. ¿no?.) También lo oigo entre mis amigos mexicanos aquí en EEUU.

Es muy muy importante que entendamos que esa sustitución de 'le(s)' por 'la(s)' y 'lo(s)' ha ocurrido, en estas oraciones impersonales con complementos directos, para 'disipar' ambigüedades potenciales con otros casos de 'se la(s)' y 'se lo(s)' donde el «se» se podría entender como 'reflexivo' (a él/ella/ellos/ellas mismas). La sustitución de 'le(s)' le muestra claramente al lector o oyente que el objeto directo es de 'persona' o de sustantivo personificado. Lo que la RAE (y otros libros de la gramática que tengo) está diferenciando para nosotros (me lo creo) es que este leísmo no es sencillamente una sustitución preferida por un 'hombre' (como la mayoría de los leísmos) sino una 'aclaración', con intento gramatical, para disipar ambigüedad. Por eso -- es muy extendido en ambos lados del océano en el SE Impersonal con Complemento Directo. 

Lo de que 'no estoy tan seguro' es si o no se puede usar el 'le(s)' cuando el CD antepone el verbo.

Gracias por tus comentarios. Me están ayudando a entender las preferencias diferentes -- y más importante.. por qué.

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Pinairun

NewdestinyX said:


> Primero que nada.. gracias por tal respuesta completa.
> 
> Creo que es importante que no añadamos a las palabras de la RAE. Cuando todos vemos (escrito en libros de la gramática) cosas que parecería no estar de acuerdo con 'nuestra propia' experiencia en nuestro idioma materno, es normal 'interpretarlas' con un sentimiento que más alinea con nuestra experiencia. No digo que estés haciendo tal... pero la RAE de verdad dice que 'no faltan ejemplos de 'le(s)' y luego escriben ejemplos de escritos prestigiosos. Así que no estoy dispuesto a aceptar que el uso es algo extraño o desaconsejable.
> 
> Otra razón es que lo oigo mucho en el centro y norte de España donde trabajo. (Salvo en País Vasco el cual, creo, es tu país.. ¿no?.) También lo oigo entre mis amigos mexicanos aquí en EEUU.
> 
> Es muy muy importante que entendamos que esa sustitución de 'le(s)' por 'la(s)' y 'lo(s)' ha ocurrido, en estas oraciones impersonales con complementos directos, para 'disipar' ambigüedades potenciales con otros casos de 'se la(s)' y 'se lo(s)' donde el «se» se podría entender como 'reflexivo' (a él/ella/ellos/ellas mismas). La sustitución de 'le(s)' le muestra claramente al lectora o oyente que el objeto directo es de 'persona' o de sustantivo personificado. Lo que la RAE (y otros libros de la gramática que tengo) nos está diferenciando (me lo creo) es que este leísmo no es sencillamente una sustitución preferida de un 'hombre' (como la mayoría de los leísmos) sino una 'clarificación', con intento gramatical, para disipar ambigüedad. Por eso -- es muy extendido en ambos lados del oceano en el SE Impersonal con Complemento Directo.
> 
> Lo de que 'no estoy tan seguro' es si o no se puede usar el 'le(s)' cuando el CD antepone el verbo.
> 
> Gracias por tus comentarios. Me están ayudando a entender las preferencias diferentes -- y más importante.. por qué.
> 
> Gracias,
> Grant


 


> 'no faltan ejemplos de 'le(s)' y luego escriben ejemplos de escritos prestigiosos


 
Bueno, algo es algo, pero para ser exactos solo citan uno: «_Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada_ _se le veía_» (Vergés Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]).

Por si te sirve de ayuda, te diré que G. García Marquez, en su _Cien años de soledad, _
dice:
_En sus últimos años solo se le vio (_a la viuda_) dos veces en la calle; _
_No se le vio_ (a ella) _llorar._ 


Pero también, 
"_Se la admitió sin reparos en la clase_ (Leopoldo Alas "Clarín", _La Regenta_)
"_Se la oye de lejos_" (L. Alas "Clarín", _La Regenta_)
"A la luz de la lamparilla (...) se la veía vagamente (a ella), (Pío Baroja,_ La busca_).



> Lo de que 'no estoy tan seguro' es si o no se puede usar el 'le(s)' cuando el CD antepone el verbo.


 
"A las mujeres se les debe tratar con mucho respeto y consideración (Camilo José Cela, _San Camilo 1936)._

_Un saludo_


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> Por si te sirve de ayuda, te diré que G. García Marquez, en su _Cien años de soledad, _
> dice:
> _En sus últimos años solo se le vio (_a la viuda_) dos veces en la calle; _
> _No se le vio_ (a ella) _llorar._
> 
> Pero también,
> "_Se la admitió sin reparos en la clase_ (Leopoldo Alas "Clarín", _La Regenta_)
> "_Se la oye de lejos_" (L. Alas "Clarín", _La Regenta_)
> "A la luz de la lamparilla (...) se la veía vagamente (a ella), (Pío Baroja,_ La busca_).
> 
> "A las mujeres se les debe tratar con mucho respeto y consideración (Camilo José Cela, _San Camilo 1936)._
> 
> _Un saludo_


Gracias por ofrecer más ejemplos de 'ambos' usos. Adivinaré que los ejemplos con 'se la' son del Cono Sur.. ¿no?
Y porfa - ¿De dónde vienen esos ejemplos? ¿Usas el Corpus de la RAE?

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Pinairun

No, tanto Leopoldo Alas como Pío Baroja son escritores españoles. El primero nació en Zamora (Castilla) y el segundo en San Sebastián (País Vasco).
Camilo José Cela también era español, de Padrón (Galicia).

No, los ejemplos están en la _Gramática_ de Alarcos Llorach.


> Adivinaré que los ejemplos con 'se la' son del Cono Sur.. ¿no?


 
¿Por qué habrían de ser del Cono Sur? 

Un saludo


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> No, tanto Leopoldo Alas como Pío Baroja son escritores españoles. El primero nació en Zamora (Castilla) y el segundo en San Sebastián (País Vasco).
> Camilo José Cela también era español, de Padrón (Galicia).
> 
> No, los ejemplos están en la _Gramática_ de Alarcos Llorach.


Ah gracias. Tengo su libro de la gramática también.


> ¿Por qué habrían de ser del Cono Sur?


Porque en ninguna sintaxis admiten 'le' por 'lo' ni 'la' (como CompDirecto) los del Cono Sur. El mismo artículo del DPD ( sobre "leísmo") dice eso también. Así que al ver el uso de 'se la' donde 'se le' se esperaría en un gran parte del mundo -- habría adivinado yo que vino del Cono Sur.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> "A las mujeres se les debe tratar con mucho respeto y consideración (Camilo José Cela, _San Camilo 1936)._
> 
> _Un saludo_


Si ésta es posible y correcta según Alarcos -- ¿por qué corregiste mi ejemplo con «A muchas mujeres se les selecciona cada año para...» hace unos mensajes?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> The normal usage in Spain is "se la veía cómoda". I'm not sure about the rest of the world, but the DPD certainly gives the impression that this is the common usage everywhere. So it seems that no one is really "expecting" to see "se le" in this sentence when referring to a woman.


Sköll, I work in central and northern Spain for several weeks a year and I can assure you 'le' for 'la' in the SE impersonal + DO is very common. And even the other 2 examples Pinairun gave from Alarcos' grammar, in his/her last post, of 'le' for a femenine animate object were from Spaniards.

And I know this isn't your favorite indicator -- but at least I'm giving you 'actual hits' this time 

*Web* *Results* *21* - *25* of *25* for *"a la mujer se la veía"*.
*Web* *Results* *31* - *38* of *38* for *"a la mujer se le veía"*. 

*Web* * Results* *131* - *136* of *136* for *"se las ve lindas*"
*Web Results* *91 -   93* of   *93* for *"se les ve lindas"*.

For the record -- I have also heard 'se la(s)' in these.. But it is not what I hear/read 'the most'.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> I'm sorry, as usual there seems to be a lack of communication. I simply said that you were wrong in assuming that LE is "expected" when referring to a woman. (And that observation is not based on a few weeks per year )
> 
> If you do not believe me, Pinairun, or the DPD. I don't think quoting Manuel Seco will of any use, but here it goes:
> 
> «Cuando el pronombre personal  de 3a persona en función de complemento directo concurre con _se_  en oraciones de sentido impersonal, hay duda entre usar _le, les_ para  masculino y femenino:
> * Se les*_ castigará_ (’ellos serán  castigados’ o ’ellas serán castigadas’)
> o bien _le_ o _lo, los_  para masculino
> * Se los*_ castigará _(’ellos serán  castigados’)
> y _la_, _las_ para femenino
> * Se las*_ castigará _(’ellas serán  castigadas’);
> o bien _le, les _para masculino
> * Se les*_ puede sacar a flote _[a  ellos],
> y _la, las_ para femenino
> _Según el  punto de donde *se las* mira_.
> Aunque es cuestión mal dilucidada por los gramáticos, el hecho es que en la lengua general de hoy, en España, se prefiere la tercera y última opción de las mencionadas (masculino, * se le*_, * se les*_; femenino, * se la*_, *se  las*_); en América, la segunda (masculino, * se lo*_, *se  los*_; femenino, *se la*_, *se las*_).»
> [Seco, Manuel: _ Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_. Madrid:  Espasa-Calpe, 1998, S. 180]


Thanks for writing that! I don't have Seco's book. Though it seems Seco is making my point? At least in the first examples.

You know that I'm a 'prescriptive' grammar supporter. Do you have a New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish by Butt & Benjamin? They are a 'descriptive' grammar and they make the point that I'm making that 'le' for 'la' in the impersonal is very common. But I need to be consisent in my arguments. It seems 'prescriptively speaking' 'se la' is what several grammarians expect. There are more potential ambiguities using it that way - but - sea como sea....

Good discussion. Thanks all!
Grant


----------



## flljob

NewdestinyX said:


> Si ésta es posible y correcta según Alarcos -- ¿por qué corregiste mi ejemplo con «A muchas mujeres se les selecciona cada año para...» hace unos mensajes?
> 
> Grant


 
Yo tengo entendido que les solo se admite para sustituir un objeto directo masculino. En caso de que sea femenino no se acepta les.

A muchas mujeres se las selecciona...

Aunque en México sí se acepta A muchas mujeres se les selecciona...

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

NewdestinyX said:


> Si ésta es posible y correcta según Alarcos -- ¿por qué corregiste mi ejemplo con «A muchas mujeres se les selecciona cada año para...» hace unos mensajes?
> 
> Grant


 
Como ya te ha indicado Filjob, lo corregí porque a mí me parece mejor (ya no me atrevo a decir correcto) utilizar "las", pronombre de objeto directo femenino.  
Con "les" me parece leísmo.

A estos ejemplos (unos con "les", otros con "las"), el Sr. Alarcos los llama "vacilaciones" (?).

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> Como ya te ha indicado Filjob, lo corregí porque a mí me parece mejor (ya no me atrevo a decir correcto) utilizar "las", pronombre de objeto directo femenino.
> Con "les" me parece leísmo.


Ah.. así que, a medida que estabas leyendo a Alarcos - estabas aprendiendo algo también -- como yo en este hilo. 



> A estos ejemplos (unos con "les", otros con "las"), el Sr. Alarcos los llama "vacilaciones" (?).
> 
> Saludos


Uuuff.. ¡Qué palabra interesante!... ¿No hace comentario sobre lo que es 'aconsejado'? Y cuáles números en su libro has estado leyendo? Quiero releerlos luego.

Grant


----------



## Pinairun

> ¿No hace comentario sobre lo que es 'aconsejado'?


 
No, ningún "consejo"; pero dice que los usos actuales son poco estables.  Y que el empleo de _le, les_ sugiere que la función de estos es la de objeto indirecto. 
(En el § 273). 

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> Y que el empleo de _le, les_ sugiere que la función de estos es la de objeto indirecto.
> (En el § 273).


 ¿Cómo? Eso no tiene sentido.. 

¿Qué es el título de la sección cerca de § 273?

Grant


----------



## Pinairun

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Qué es el título de la sección cerca de § 273?


 

Título: El reflexivo _se._


En esta página se responde a una pregunta de este mismo tema. Después de su lectura, quizá me comprendas.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> Título: El reflexivo _se._


 
Acabo de releer sección 273 de Alarcos y me lo creo que son importante sus palabras en la mitad de página 261. Después de varios ejemplos de escritos él dice esto:





> _"Nótese que 'le' hace referencia *tanto* a masculino como a femenino, ya de persona, ya de cosa."
> Emilio Alarcos Llorach, Gramática de la lengua española. Página 261-Sección 273_


Ese palabra '*tanto*' es muy importante. Y eso es lo que llevo muchos mensajes argumentando. El uso de 'este tipo' de leísmo es más extendido que los demás y existe en más lugares del mundo hispanohablante porque ayuda a disipar ambigüedades. Y él dice también que el uso de '_se los_' es "poco frecuente" en oraciones impersonales con CD. 
De seguro "les" por "los" no se oye en países fuera de España en sintaxis que no son impersonal. Todo esto hace el caso que 'se le(s)', donde 'le(s)' = CD, es un 'dispositivo gramatical' y no un leísmo típico. 

Leeré tu artículo.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pinairun said:


> En esta página se responde a una pregunta de este mismo tema. Después de su lectura, quizá me comprendas.


Compadre - te he entendido del principio..  Sencillamente no hemos podido concordar en la extensión de este uso y su precedente en la gramática.



> En esta página


Ah.. aquel artículo, de Hispanoteca. Lo he leído muchas veces en mis estudios. De nuevo -- hace tu argumento 'y' lo mío; dependiendo de 'cuáles' líneas que destacas.

Gracias,
Grant


----------

